# How to survive a Dog Attack



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

When I lived in Tijuana, Mexico fending off "roñosos" (mangy) stray dogs was a daily battle. Most of the time they were all bark and no bite. Just remaining calm, avoiding eye contact, and continuing on my way was all I needed to do. If they started charging, I pretended to pick up a rock from the ground and feigned throwing it at them. That usually spooked them enough to leave me alone. If that didn't work, actual rocks were used. There was one time when a dog wasn't deterred by either the pretend or real variety, and lunged to bite me. I used a backpack as a shield and employed a flurry of kicks to keep the aggressive canine at bay. It finally relented and I went on my way unscathed.

If you ever encounter a hostile pooch that's out for blood, here's how to walk away with jugular intact.

Sell illustrations here: How to Survive a Dog Attack | The Art of Manliness

Doesn't work on this dog, however


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Or if you live in a "free state" ... shoot the effin' thing!


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

A walking stick helps. Or a bag for the above.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Attitude works well, most of the time. Sticks work also,I pretend I'm taking a slapshot from the blue line or just shoot them.
The coyotes I ran into after I shot one with the smokepole didn't care much for the Large David Bowie knife


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Thanks UC was just sitting down for dinner and you had to post Hilda's picture.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> Attitude works well, most of the time. Sticks work also,I pretend I'm taking a slapshot from the blue line or just shoot them.
> The coyotes I ran into after I shot one with the smokepole didn't care much for the *Large David Bowie knife*


The singer has a knife line? Where do his talents end


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

Stray and runaway dogs don't last long in my neighborhood. We make certain they disappear...especially the bully breeds...they're disposed of without question or remorse. 

I live in a free state. I don't need to carry a stick, or a knife, or a backpack to defend myself against aggressive dogs.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

How about letting the stray dog chase you into the kitchen of a Chinese restaurant?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Hemi45 said:


> The singer has a knife line? Where do his talents end


Both Ways


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Yesterday (and today), I helped a lady friend clean her clients house. (Mostly washing walls, dusting, vacuuming etc). 

The guy is in his 80's and has this BEAUTIFUL German shepherd named lucky. 

Lucky is a special dog in that he is very protective and very vocal about it. I was warned about him before I got there. 

He tried that whole lunge/bark/growl thing with me. I don't play those kinda games. 

Long story short, he would come to me to get pet, wagging his tail, and he even laid on his side so I could rub his belly. 

Luckys owner even said "wow he really loves you!" Even the NEIGHBOR said, "lucky likes you!" 

There are people that won't come onto the front lawn or knock on the door because of lucky. 



It's all in the attitude. Lucky tried showing me who was boss. I wasn't scared. I just looked down and said "what?" in a nice way. Luckys teeth showing, I still reached down and pet him. I'm the kind of guy that when a dog barks or growls at me, I call it over. 

Show no fear!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Before I was able to completely fence our land I was attacked on my own property by a feral pit bull.
I am here, he is not, I was armed, he was not fast enough.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I would rather deal with the dogs then that bitch.


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

I prefer not to cycle with a handgun...for several reasons, but high among them the difficulty of controlling my shot while riding at 20 mph while being attacked. I like the pepper gun in the back pocket of the cycling jersey. Easy to draw without slowing down, won't overshoot to the house the dog came from, made of plastic so it doesn't corrode when I sweat, no big danger if I take a tumble and it goes off, and likely to be Highly discouraging to dogs. 

Beating the dogs off with a bicycle Does work, but I don't recommend it. It's hard on the bicycle.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Urinal Cake said:


> When I lived in Tijuana, Mexico fending off "roñosos" (mangy) stray dogs was a daily battle. Most of the time they were all bark and no bite. Just remaining calm, avoiding eye contact, and continuing on my way was all I needed to do. If they started charging, I pretended to pick up a rock from the ground and feigned throwing it at them. That usually spooked them enough to leave me alone. If that didn't work, actual rocks were used. There was one time when a dog wasn't deterred by either the pretend or real variety, and lunged to bite me. I used a backpack as a shield and employed a flurry of kicks to keep the aggressive canine at bay. It finally relented and I went on my way unscathed.
> 
> If you ever encounter a hostile pooch that's out for blood, here's how to walk away with jugular intact.
> 
> ...


Well I cant chase this rabbit trail too far..but this guy I used to work with was a military dog handler guy. He said the best strategy if a person is unarmed and no handy lesser tools in sight..is feed them your weak arm and let them start chewing. Try to flip them over on their back and start trying to break doggy ribs with your knees. Sounded plausible to me.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

http://m.nydailynews.com/news/natio...h-jogger-owner-face-charges-article-1.1880415

You better have more than a back pack or a walking stick for these mutts.

The owners of two massive cane corsos that mauled to death a man as he jogged along a rural Michigan road could face charges in the death, the third attack involving the dogs since 2012, authorities said.

The 3-year-old dogs were untethered when they pounced on Craig Sytsma, 46, as he jogged along Thomas Road, a rural dirt road in Metamora Township around 5:30 p.m. Wednesday. A neighbor mowing his lawn waved to the runner as he did a pass in the yard - then saw the man lying in a ditch, the two dogs ripping at the man's arms, the next time he came around.

"He was jogging, doing what everybody else does out there, running and riding bikes," Metamora Township police Officer Sean Leathers, one of the first on scene, said.

The neighbor grabbed a gun and fired it, grazing one of the beasts, in an attempt to scare the dogs off.

"He yelled at the dogs,"*Lapeer County Sheriff's Office Det. Sgt. Jason Parks told the Detroit Free Press.*"They would not release."

They eventually ran off back home. But the neighbor and another witness, a nurse who tried CPR, could not save the man, who had no identification or a cellphone.


----------



## firefighter72 (Apr 18, 2014)

I've never had a dog "attack" me but I have had dogs jump at me and try to bite me. I found the easiest thing for me is to knee them hard in the chest. Knocks the fight right out of them, and you can normally put them on their back. Then from there you can get on them or run.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

How to survive a Dog Attack... *BANG*


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

A jackbooted thug drop kick in the rib cage or under the chin...along with being whacked in the chops with an ASP works pretty good if a person has a belt full of tools. Pepper Spray not so good. That stuff is bound to be designed for humans.


----------



## stillacitizen2 (Jan 30, 2015)

Spice said:


> I prefer not to cycle with a handgun...for several reasons, but high among them the difficulty of controlling my shot while riding at 20 mph while being attacked. I like the pepper gun in the back pocket of the cycling jersey. Easy to draw without slowing down, won't overshoot to the house the dog came from, made of plastic so it doesn't corrode when I sweat, no big danger if I take a tumble and it goes off, and likely to be Highly discouraging to dogs.
> 
> Beating the dogs off with a bicycle Does work, but I don't recommend it. It's hard on the bicycle.


I don't recommend beating off anything with a bicycle...:idea:


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

If you happen to ever get attacked and you don't have a gun or time to pull it out go for the neck. If you control the neck you control the dog. Not saying they won't wiggle and try to get out but at least it gives you time to think of what to do next. My advice would be wrap it up and choke it out. Sleeping dog's don't bite.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

In this day and age where concealed weapon permits are so easy to obtain if anyone who does not carry gets into a life or death situation that is their problem.
If you are a convicted felon, or for some reason can not carry a gun such as residents of the Peoples Republik Of New Jersey, get a well made collapsible baton such as police use.
And carry a stout fixed blade knife. The 7" blade of a Ka Bar USMC Fighting Knife are longer than a dogs teeth.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

While I am a peaceable person, . . . avoid confrontations, . . . fights, . . . all that "stuff" and the drama that goes with it, . . . there is line that I do not allow man or beast to cross. 

And a dog that comes after me, . . . lets just say that it probably shouldn't do that, . . . the last one that did, . . . met the wrong end of a .308, . . . head on. 

Far as I am concerned, . . . no remorse, . . . no qualms, . . . good lesson though, . . . don't bring teeth to a gunfight.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Many aggressive dogs can be provoked by other dogs in their territory. When we walk our little dogs (on leashes), perhaps even when pushing the baby stroller, what do you do then???? You gotta protect Baby above all. You don't want the little dogs to be lunch meat. Your hands are pretty much tied. It is a scenario I play out but never get a good outcome. In AZ you cannot shoot a dog to defend your pet. You CAN shoot to defend yourself, of course, and who can say if the dog was coming after you or the pet? If Baby is involved, dog is getting shot, period. BUT>>>>>> If I don't have my gun, what is the best action to take? I'd kind of like to know what some options are. I think my mama bear instinct would immediately kick in if a dog started charging us. I am pretty sure I would run right at the dog like a wild banshee and take it right on if it didn't turn tail and run. My dad (Army hand to hand training) said one technique is to jam your fist right down the dog's throat. Then snap the head back over your other arm. I am pretty sure I couldn't break the neck of a large dog, but I think I could tackle a dog to keep it away from Baby. However, there are a couple of very large, very muscled pit bulls in the neighborhood. I would guess they weigh close to 200# each. If both got out, I would be helpless without a gun.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

Living in the Peoples Republik of Kaliforniastan, a CWP is not easy to get so I am limited to my knife (which is on me almost 24 hours a day) I used to teach knife fighting techniques in a Kung Fu school so Im pretty handy with it. I luckily have not had to use it on an animal but would if needed... 

When I move out of the hell hole this year I will be able to get the concealed weapons permit so a quick shot would take out an aggressive dog


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

alterego said:


> http://m.nydailynews.com/news/natio...h-jogger-owner-face-charges-article-1.1880415
> 
> You better have more than a back pack or a walking stick for these mutts.
> 
> ...


I know this will probably be an unpopular sentiment here (I know there are a lot dog people on this board), but, I think the owners of these dogs should absolutely be charged with negligent homicide/manslaughter. They should absolutely spend the balance of their lives in a federal penitentiary. There were two previous attacks involving these particular dogs, and their slimeball owners clearly didn't take it seriously enough to prevent their animals from harassing and attacking others. If this had happened to any of my loved ones, something bad would happen to the owners of those dogs.

Americas infatuation with dogs is maddening. I can't own a 100 to 200 pound cat like a leopard, or a mountain lion without special permits, training, and enclosures to prevent that cat from escaping or otherwise becoming a danger to my neighbors. It pisses me off that any IQ deficient hood rat is allowed to buy, keep, and even breed large, dangerous types of canines (some of them as large as 200+ pounds, and bred specifically for their aggression) without the same rigorous permitting and training processes governing their activities.

According to CDC data, between 4.2 and 4.5 million people are bitten by dogs every year in the US. On average, approximately 800,000 of these individuals seek emergency medical attention for their injuries (over 2,000 people every day).

Between 30 and 50 people are killed by dog attacks each year in this country. Of these fatalities, between 60% and 65% are attributed to pitbulls and pitbull mixed dogs (despite the fact that pitbulls and pitbull mixed dogs only make up 3% of the overall dog population in the US). Nearly all the rest are attributed to Rotweilers, German Shepherds and the mastiff breeds (like the Cane Corso).

Dog ownership has slowly become one of my biggest pet peeves. I grew up with dogs. I used to absolutely love them. As a kid and teenager I couldn't envision a future without at least a couple canine pals around (my best friend through most of my youth was a female Doberman Pincer named Shawn).

My feelings about dogs began to change, however, when I witnessed a pair of pitbulls escape their front yard and attack and nearly kill a 14 year-old girl (the bigger of the two dogs latched onto her thigh and punctured her femoral artery...I didn't know human beings had that much blood in them) as she walked down the street.

My dislike for dogs (and many dog owners) has only grown over the years. It seems I can't even go to a public park with my family, anymore, without being harassed, or annoyed by someone's mangy, off-leash dog. To say nothing of my neighbors who refuse to do anything to prevent their dogs from barking for hours at a time...even well into the night.

Anyway...rant over.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Chipper said:


> Thanks UC was just sitting down for dinner and you had to post Hilda's picture.


She's Hot!


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

I was told that if you can grab the dog and rub his nose up and down on a telephone pole, he will never ever come near you again.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I love dogs. I was on my daily walk a couple of weeks ago when a brown and white border collie mix ran out and bit me on the right calf. It didn't draw blood, but it let me know it was there. When it came back for another pass I pulled my Glock 26, aimed right at the melon and her owner shouted and begged me not to kill her. I told the woman how much of a dog lover I am, but I won't be bitten. She very politely pulled the dog back. Now I bring pepper spray, just in case. If that doesn't work, KABOOM! I guess it just sucks to be a dog that bit me that day.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Having squirted several dogs with pepper spray over the years...its not very effective..least in the 10% strength which is normally the strongest commonly available. They make 20% for bears but not sure how good that works either. Walking stick is the best weapon I have found until it comes time to pull out the gun.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

The hearding instinct is very strong with border collies. It is not your responsibility to know or understand this. I am glad you didn't shoot the dog over the owners mistake


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Meet cookie. Cookie is a very protective dog. When I first met her, she had pups and was protecting them. She went for my throat.

Kev don't play that game.









Now when she gets out of her yard, she comes to my house.

Just gotta show no fear!


----------



## Ian (Dec 12, 2014)

Up the road from me is a very aggressive dog, the last time it charged me I put my bike between me and the dog (as a barrier) and sprayed it with pepper spray, since I am under 21 I cant carry a handgun pepper spray was my first choice. dog hasn't even barked at me since then.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Ian said:


> Up the road from me is a very aggressive dog, the last time it charged me I put my bike between me and the dog (as a barrier) and sprayed it with pepper spray, since I am under 21 I cant carry a handgun pepper spray was my first choice. dog hasn't even barked at me since then.


Excellent story young lady. How old are you, 12 or 13 or so? Great job, all girls should carry pepper spray in case something like this happens.


----------



## Sarahwalker (Mar 3, 2015)

A dog chased me once. I had to climb a tree.
If it weren't for that dog, I wouldn't have realized my affinity for climbing.

And if the dog bites you, you can't kill it. You have to watch it for a couple of days. Observe it, if it dies then it's got rabies.
(This is for people who wouldn't go to a hospital even after a dog bite.)


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I was pleased to hear your stories of valor battling ferocious canines and such. But I challenge any of you warriors to successfully fend off The Beaz!:bow:
View attachment 10401


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I posted earlier in this thread about a brown and white dog that bit me while I was walking a week or two ago. I went on my walk Friday and she came running off the porch again, coming right towards me. I immediately closed the distance made eye contact, running right towards her. She froze in her tracks and turned and ran back to the porch. I understand biting out of fear like when a dog is cornered or scared to death, I can deal with that. This dog was territorial and that kind of biting is a no-go. Now that I have punked her out, I will try and win her over with Milkbones. I'm no Caesar Milan but I do love the dogs. I don't think Caesar would blow one away and keep right on walking.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Slippy said:


> I was pleased to hear your stories of valor battling ferocious canines and such. But I challenge any of you warriors to successfully fend off The Beaz!:bow:
> View attachment 10401


Nope. Can't and won't do it. There are just some dogs that are too vicious. That looks like one. I'm smart enough to know my limits


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Sarahwalker said:


> A dog chased me once. I had to climb a tree.
> If it weren't for that dog, I wouldn't have realized my affinity for climbing.
> 
> And if the dog bites you, you can't kill it. You have to watch it for a couple of days. Observe it, if it dies then it's got rabies.
> (This is for people who wouldn't go to a hospital even after a dog bite.)


I don't know about life in the PI but we can certainly puff a vicious dog here. We also have the option of observing a bite dog for ten days. No rabies, it goes home. I'm not waiting 10 days wondering if rabies is incubating inside of me so the dog goes down on the spot. It will then be decapitated and tested for rabies. One of our former Animal Control Officers had to get the series and it was no joke.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> I posted earlier in this thread about a brown and white dog that bit me while I was walking a week or two ago. I went on my walk Friday and she came running off the porch again, coming right towards me. I immediately closed the distance made eye contact, running right towards her. She froze in her tracks and turned and ran back to the porch. I understand biting out of fear like when a dog is cornered or scared to death, I can deal with that. This dog was territorial and that kind of biting is a no-go. Now that I have punked her out, I will try and win her over with Milkbones. I'm no Caesar Milan but I do love the dogs. I don't think Caesar would blow one away and keep right on walking.


Don't expect that dog to warm up to you over night. It "may" if it needs attention. I've found that most "mean" dogs seek attention/love.

Take it slow, even if you're dropping part of a milkbone in the yard every day, it's progress. There will be a day when it comes toward you, tail wagging expecting a treat.

On the "love" part. Here's Miley. Miley is a 4-5 year old pure bred pit bull. She was dropped of at the ranch where I worked. She bit one guy twice. Then another guy once. She started to get into a fight with the other ranch dog. I yelled "HEY" as mean as I could. Both dogs stopped and looked at me.

I brought that pit bull home and she has been a DAMN good dog. While everyone at the ranch was scared of her, I was "less" scared. To say I wasn't, would be an understatement.

This dog now lives with my mother and grandmother. When I go over there, I sit down, the dog comes to me, goes into my lap, and I literally "hug" her tight.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

We adopted a Pit. My wife is a huge advocate for them. Ours has seizures so he's on Phenobarbitol. My wife doesn't think so, but I expect he has had a sheer injury or two to his brain. He ain't always playing with a full deck. He is as sweet as they come and just loves to play and snuggle with our other shelter dogs he just has some memory issues.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I've dealt with a serious dog attack by a 75 lb animal that had been giving the neighbors troubles for over a year before it leapt for my throat while I was jogging (dog had charged me several times the previous year and I had discussed the dog with the neighbor). Afterwards I dragged the body back to the owners property as they stood on their front porch screaming at me. They had seen me defending myself from their dog after he leapt at my face and kept screaming at me not to kill their dog but they never tried to walk down their driveway during the 3-5 minute process.

My legs (wearing jogging shorts) were seriously scraped up from the dog's rear claws during the process but better my legs than my throat.


----------

